
Login or Logout or Sign in or Sign out - jackcheng
http://0xtc.com/2009/06/25/login-logout-vs-sign-in-sign-out-vs-log-in-sign-out-a-short-roundup.xhtml
======
joshu
Lesson learned: Diagonal stripes, low contrast text, and angry fruit salad
colors give me a headache.

------
dpcan
There's a 3rd element that goes hand-in-hand with these:

Create an Account

Sign Up

Join

Become a Member

------
yagibear
Sign in/out makes more sense to me because it focuses on user activities. Logs
are back-end functions that users shouldn't have to think about.

------
seasoup
I don't think it really matters much one way or the other, though I do like
the list of sites and they way they have chosen. The only one I do not like
how it does it is twitter, login/sign out... though with the recent redesign
they have changed it to sign in/sign out.

------
pmichaud
I'd like to see some actual data on the relative usability. Maybe Nielson
could take care of it.

------
moe
Whatever happened to log _off_ anyways?

------
finebanana
What a lame post :(

